# One shots aka premixed



## Nightwalker (8/2/17)

Finally I was able to buy the premixed rosky milk, just add Pg/VG/NIC.

I'm not a lazy diyer but I did enjoy the convenience of not having to buy tons on different concentrates for one juice.

And I for sure will buy different premixed juices if they pop up and are not simple recipes..

But.. are there vendors out there who do? Besides blck vapour?


----------



## Stosta (8/2/17)

If I recall correctly @YeOldeOke and @NewOobY both do premixed stuff! You want me to move this thread to "Who Has Stock" so the vendors can give us their input?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/2/17)

Pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Pls


Done! Vendors... Sell us your wares!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (8/2/17)

It is becoming quite the thing now. The Flavour Mill (and a few others iirc) also sell Enyawreklaw premixes. I think it's a good way for newer DIYers to get a tasty juice without having to buy 1001 concentrates. It also serves as a sort of halfway-house midpoint between true DIY and the cheaper commercial lines. So it's good to satisfy the market at all price points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/2/17)

Look. Carlos concoctions is great with his oneshots. But I'm after the famous juices. Aka kreeds kustard etc.


----------



## Nightwalker (8/2/17)

RichJB said:


> It is becoming quite the thing now. The Flavour Mill (and a few others iirc) also sell Enyawreklaw premixes. I think it's a good way for newer DIYers to get a tasty juice without having to buy 1001 concentrates. It also serves as a sort of halfway-house midpoint between true DIY and the cheaper commercial lines. So it's good to satisfy the market at all price points.


I enjoy my mixing. I make on avarage three new juices a month. Along with my adv juice. One shots serve as tester or a damn I love this juice or let's make and use as a base for other juice experiment


----------



## RichJB (8/2/17)

I don't think you'll find Kreed's Custard. Wayne is the only one afaik who has commercialised his DIY. Most DIYers lack the inclination or funds or market to commercialise. And there'd be hell to pay if someone else did it with their recipes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/2/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think you'll find Kreed's Custard. Wayne is the only one afaik who has commercialised his DIY. Most DIYers lack the inclination or funds or market to commercialise. And there'd be hell to pay if someone else did it with their recipes.


Oh you can. Just not in SA. Must import from UK. I'm talking about clones premixed into oneshots. Vendors can make money and we can have fun.


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/2/17)

We do premixes of our own juices but we don't do klones or kopies 

All original stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (8/2/17)

Nightwalker said:


> Oh you can. Just not in SA. Must import from UK. I'm talking about clones premixed into oneshots. Vendors can make money and we can have fun.



Not as much fun as the recipe creator's lawyers will have. Are you suggesting that local vendors should do premixes of, say, Manson's Pebbles and sell them to local DIYers? Without Manson's permission or involvement? That is not going to fly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (8/2/17)

We've been chatting to manson & skiddlz and will have some of their classics available as one-shots in the near future.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (8/2/17)

I think Queuetue or Wayne should do a sample pack of all the concentrates that have made Manson or Skiddlz actually heave on the podcast.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (8/2/17)

RichJB said:


> Not as much fun as the recipe creator's lawyers will have. Are you suggesting that local vendors should do premixes of, say, Manson's Pebbles and sell them to local DIYers? Without Manson's permission or involvement? That is not going to fly.


Not at all. There are sites like eliquids that people post DIY recipes. I'm talking about those.


----------



## Nightwalker (8/2/17)

method1 said:


> We've been chatting to manson & skiddlz and will have some of their classics available as one-shots in the near future.


Dude. Do me a solid Pls? Hurry up!!!! Lol


----------



## NewOobY (9/2/17)

well a service I provide many of my clients is that they can send me there recipe, I'll mix it for them - obviously no lips label, it will just have a label printed from my handheld printer. So if you want something, and I have all the concentrates I can mix it for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (9/2/17)

NewOobY said:


> well a service I provide many of my clients is that they can send me there recipe, I'll mix it for them - obviously no lips label, it will just have a label printed from my handheld printer. So if you want something, and I have all the concentrates I can mix it for you.


Dude. I know. You always help

Reactions: Like 1


----------

